# Quick release on a Recurve?



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has done this and what the pros and cons might be.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't imagine how it would benefit the shooter in any way. Recurves and longbows are not meant to be held back when shooting. As you draw back and reach your anchor point you immediately release. Unlike compounds where you pull back and hold aiming your sight then release.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

bwhntr said:


> I can't imagine how it would benefit the shooter in any way. Recurves and longbows are not meant to be held back when shooting. As you draw back and reach your anchor point you immediately release. Unlike compounds where you pull back and hold aiming your sight then release.


 right the thing is i like to hold it for about 5 seconds before the release, my bow is only out at 50lbs so to hold it a little extra isnt to bad.. I was thinking it might be handy if i had to draw first and wait for the shot while out hunting..that and building calluses suck..I was kindof bummed I could only shoot 2 dozen arrows before I lost feeling in my fingers...thats with a glove..


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I never hold with my longbow. So I am not much help. My draw back and release is pretty much all in the same. Maybe try a different glove, or try a tab. I don't get sore fingers and I am sitting 50+ lbs as well.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Shooting a stick with a release would be like mounting a 25x nightforce tactical scope on a model 94 winchester lever action cowboy rifle. Sure it would work but it just isn't right. It isn't conducive to the way most guys shoot a stick bow, the way they are aimed and shot I mean. I also think that it tends to be louder and gives the string an unnatural plucked twangy sound. I can't confirm that it is actually louder but it seemed that way to me when I tried it out of curiosity. 


The motivation for many that go the stick bow way is to make things more simple, so by adding a release it is counterintuitive to the whole idea. Little do the new traditional guys realize that shooting the stick well is a far more complicated journey than most realize and takes tons more time and dedication than shooting a compound (to do it well anyways--plenty of guys shoot stick bows poorly). Nobody asked this, i know, but sometimes I just can't help myself.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Ive always shot recurve, the compound never felt right.. I can group half a doz. arrows inside 4-6" at 20-30 yards, im no pro but it works for hunting. And your right it does take practice im at the range once a week. The reason for asking about the release is while out in the bush you dont always get that perfect stance and sometimes have to turn bow somewhat sideways, and if release would help in that situation.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

The only way to see if it works for you is to try it, but keep in mind that if it made people into better stick bow shots then more people would be doing it and I have never seen anyone shoot that way. 

If you can shoot a consistent 4" group at 30 yards then you need to start going to shoots around the country and winning some money. At least go to the Utah shoots and win a couple hundred dollars from each one because if you can do that you would win every single shoot, that is if I am understanding the word consistent correctly. Not saying you can't, just think you should travel around a bit and win some money.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Ya if only I had the time, running the shop and my newborn son leave hardly any time for huntin and fishin let alone competitions..i barely make it to the range once a week.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

I use one on my bowfishing setup. I have an old recurve my grandfather used to hunt with. I started using a release on it for the same reason. Dead fingers after shooting upwards of a 100 carp a day. I also found since I hunt with a compound, that my accuracy went up a little using the release for both.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I knew a guy when I was growing up - just before the archery hunt, he busted some bones in his wrist and couldn't hold the string. This was in the day when releases were barely more than an idea around the campfire. Anyway, he fashioned a release that attached to his arm just behind his elbow - so he could pull back without putting any pressure on the wrist. He was able to bugle a bull to 10 yards before burying the arrow in it with his stick-bow and release.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> The reason for asking about the release is while out in the bush you dont always get that perfect stance and sometimes have to turn bow somewhat sideways, and if release would help in that situation.


I dont see how this would help you any no matter what kind of stance you were in. I shoot a stick bow with fingers and I'm almost never in the perfect archery "stance" Thats the reason instinctive shooting works so well. You can shoot the bow in almost any position and not worry about anything because your hands and eyes are whats controlling the shot, not anything mechanical. If you're having trouble shooting with fingers when in different positions I'd first suggest practicing in ONLY those "awkward" positions until your body and brain gets the hang of it. Once your brain tells your hands and eyes it's "seen that before" it will come a lot more natural to you. Come over some time, I've got a target in the back yard. Lets flip some sticks!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wait a minute...

A compound bow is shot in a vertical position. A trad bow is not. So if shooting from an awkward position, wouldn't it be a disadvantage to lose immediate finger contact with the string?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds fun tex!! Are you located in slc?


----------

